# Which OS is installed in which drive?



## srimaya_rath (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm having a 40 GB hard disk and it has 4 partitions. In the 4 partitions 4 operating systems are installed (2 WIN XP, 1 WIN 2000 Prof, 1 WIN 98). Now I'm not able to detect which OS is installed in which drive? How to know it? I want to delete all the OS except WIN 2000 Prof. Please help me.

-Srimaya


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2006)

Try the Computer Management (Rt.Click My Comp>Manage). Then click on disk management. It will give a list of partitions on your drive and which File System they have. You can also delete your partitions from here.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 6, 2006)

Try this :-
1. Open Command Prompt.
2. Type "cd %systemroot%" without quotes.

The display will show something like "c:\windows" indicating 'C' is ur windows drive. Do this on other windows and u'll know what partition they are installed on.


----------



## srimaya_rath (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it'll help me... Thanks...


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 6, 2006)

start>>run type "msconfig" (without the quotes)

click *BOOT.INI*

look for _multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition*(1)*\WINDOWS...._

if partition(1) then os to the right is on first drive...

if partition(2) then os to the right is on second drive... and so on


----------

